# Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell






Foto Sazalowski von F. Möllers / AVN

*Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:
 Dirk Sazalowski​*

Dirk Sazalowski ist ein wahrer Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln - vor allem für junge Angler.

In Osnabrück organisierte er (zusammen mit Johannes Lohmöller) den Widerstand, als PeTA versuchte, das Ferienpassangeln für Kinder zu torpedieren.

Verband (AVN) wie Verein (NWA) reihten sich ein und kämpften mit für die Kinder.

Nach langem Hin und Her, viel Einsatz und immer wieder Störfeuer seitens PeTA wie eines  Mitarbeiters in der Verwaltung gelang es Ende doch, gegen PeTA und Verwaltung diese und weitere Veranstaltungen für Kinder durchzuführen.

Bundesweit war die ein Vorbild, viele weitere Veranstaltungen, die PeTA kinderfeindlich torpedieren wollte, fanden dank dieses positiven Beispieles dann dennoch statt.

Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück

Wir bedanken uns bei ALLEN, die mitgeholfen haben, hier die Kinder nicht im Regen stehen zu lassen, sondern zum Angeln zu bringen.

*Wir ehren stellvertretend Dirk Sazalowski für seinen unermüdlichen Einsatz für Angler und Angeln, gerade in Verbindung mit Kindern.*

Ein leuchtendes Beispiel für alle Angler und alle organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer.

Im Anglerboard ist Dirk Sazalowski als 
saza
unterwegs.

--------------------------------------------------------​*Dirk Sazalwoskis anglerischer Lebenslauf*

Erstes mal geangelt: 
muss um 1977 gewesen sein. Zusammen mit dem Schwiegervater meines Onkels an einem Forellenteich. Ganz klassisch mit Bambusrute und Teig. Soweit ich mich erinnere haben wir 5 Forellen für Karfreitag gefangen. Ab spätestens diesem Tag, war es um mich geschehen. 

Bis zu meinem zehnten Geburtstag bin ich dann nur durch schwarzangeln aufgefallen. 

Neidisch habe ich immer mein späteres Hausgewässer, den Aasee in Ibbenbüren, umrundet, und den anderen beim Angeln zugeschaut. 

Am Tag meine 10 Geburtstags den Jugendfischereischein vom Amt geholt., Geburtstagsgeschenk Erstausrüstung am selben Tag gekauft und mit Tageskarte ab ans Wasser.

Eine Woche später dann der ersehnte Eintritt in den ASV Ibbenbüren. 

Ab dann wurde jede freie Minute am Wasser verbracht.  

Ich wurde von meiner Kindheit bis zum Erwachsenenalter immer von älteren Anglern unterstützt und ans Wasser mitgenommen. Diese Tradition möchte ich weiterführen.

--------------------------------------------------------​
*Warum das Anglerboard ehrt​*Ob in Verbänden, Vereinen, aus Firmen, Stiftungen, der Dienstleistung für Angler oder einfach ganz privat:
In den Zeiten, in denen Angler immer mehr eingeschränkt werden, in denen Angeln verboten oder so stark reglementiert wird, dass man es gleich ganz lassen kann, stehen doch immer mehr Kämpfer für Angler auf.

Die sich, oft zusammen mit anderen, engagiert dafür einsetzen, dass Angler nicht immer mehr an den Rand der Gesellschaft gedrückt werden und als teilweise fast schon "kriminell" eingestuft werden.

Die für den Erhalt der Angelmöglichkeiten statt für Verbote und Einschränkungen kämpfen.

Die gegen Regierungen, Verwaltungen, Behörden, spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, und leider auch oft genug gegen die naturschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei zu Felde ziehen, von denen ja immer wieder neue und abstruse Forderungen für Einschränkungen, Verbote und Aussperrungen kommen.

Die aufzeigen, wie wertvoll Angeln in den verschiedensten Bereichen sein kann, ob für Kinder und Jugendliche beim kennen lernen einer so sinnvollen Freizeitgestaltung draussen in der Natur!

Auch, welche positiven Aspekte das Angeln für seelische wie körperliche Gesundheit haben kann, welche Leistungen Angler und Gewässerbewirtschafter AUF EIGENE Kosten durch Gewässerpflege und Hege für die Gesellschaft erbringen!

Die die Aspekte des Sozialen, der Gemeinsamkeit, gerade auch der Verständigung sowohl im lokal/regionalen Umkreis bis hin zu letztlich auch der Völkerverständigung dienenden Angelveranstaltungen, an denen man Teilnehmer mehrerer Nationen zusammen bringt, erkennen und fördern.

Auch gerade dadurch, dass in vielen europäischen Nachbarländer das Angeln viel einfacher und unbürokratischer möglich ist, nutzen viele deutscher Angler gerade in grenznahen Gebieten  diese Möglichkeiten, nehmen andere mit und fördern so auch den europäischen Gedanken.

Dass zudem das Angeln eine große, bis in die Bronzezeit zurückreichende Tradition und Kultur als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung hat und eigentlich ein schützenswertes Kulturgut wäre, wird auch immer wieder von engagierten Kämpfern für Angler und das Angeln eingebracht.

Auch gibt es viele, die dafür kämpfen, dass Angler zusammen mit anderen Nutzern und damit realen Schützern ein Gegengewicht zur spendensammelnden Mainstreamschützerindustrieideologie setzen, ob aus den Bereichen Jagd, Fischerei oder Landwirtschaft und Landbevölkerung. 

*Viel zu oft gehen aber solche lobenswerten Initiativen unter.*

Verbände oder Vereine haben oft keine gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Privatleute sind oft auch nicht an Öffentlichkeit oder Ehrungen interessiert, sondern kämpfen einfach für "die Sache", die Angler, das Angeln.  

*Ein Grund mehr, dass wir uns mal dran machen, Menschen vorzustellen, die sich in besonderem Maße für Angler und das Angeln einsetzen.*


Ob sie Angler sind oder für Angler arbeiten oder mit Anglern kooperieren, ob in Verein, Verband  oder Firma - wichtig ist nur:
*Für Angler und Angeln, gegen immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen.*

Im Laufe der Zeit werde ich hier nacheinander einstellen, wen wir von Redaktionsseite meinen, da loben zu müssen und für würdig halten. 

Selbstverständlich könnt ihr auch gerne eure Vorschläge für solche tollen Menschen, die für Angler und Angeln engagiert kämpfen, mit Begründung natürlich, einbringen.

ALLE Genannten werden unabhängig davon, in welcher Reihenfolge sie eingestellt werden, auf Platz 1 stehen, es gibt keine Wertung/Ranking. 

*Alle, die sich so für Angler und das Angeln engagieren, sind nämlich eh immer die Besten, auf Platz 1!!*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## JottU (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalwoski*

|schild-g an saza!
Das hat er sich auch reichlich verdient.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalwoski*

A b s o l u t !!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalwoski*

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## nostradamus (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

weiter so!


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

Weiter so! #6
Wir sammeln derweil für einen Friseurbesuch; keine Sorge, alter Zottel, auch das kriegen wir noch hin. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

grins - das sagt der richtige ;-)


----------



## Andal (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

Wie ist denn diese Ehrung dotiert? Einen Kasten Freibier, oder schwäbisch, sprich gar nix!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie ist denn diese Ehrung dotiert? Einen Kasten Freibier, oder schwäbisch, sprich gar nix!?


Danke für Dein Lob an saza und die Ehre, die Du ihm damit erweist.

Es ist eine reine Ehrung, kein Preis..


----------



## saza (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

Hui, 
Danke für die Blumen. Da bin ich aber etwas rot geworden.
Danke euch allen für die Unterstützung.
Den Job als Honorarkraft bei dem Träger, der bis letztes Jahr, die Angelkurse und Kinderangelgruppen angeboten hat, nein ich zwar los, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Mich persönlich macht es sowas von froh, dass meine Heimatstatt nicht als Beispiel für Unvernunft und für einen Sieg der Sojasalafisten steht. Und die Friese bleibt. Ansonsten bekomme ich Stress mit Frau und fast noch schlimmer, meiner Tochter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*



saza schrieb:


> Hui,
> Danke für die Blumen. Da bin ich aber etwas rot geworden.
> Danke euch allen für die Unterstützung.
> Den Job als Honorarkraft bei dem Träger, der bis letztes Jahr, die Angelkurse und Kinderangelgruppen angeboten hat, nein ich zwar los, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Mich persönlich macht es sowas von froh, dass meine Heimatstatt nicht als Beispiel für Unvernunft und für einen Sieg der Sojasalafisten steht. Und die Friese bleibt. Ansonsten bekomme ich Stress mit Frau und fast noch schlimmer, meiner Tochter.


Hallo Dirk, hiermit ziehe ich dann nochmal hier meinen Hut persönlich von Dir und danke für Deinen Einsatz.
#r#r#r#r#r#r


----------



## GandRalf (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

Und womit bekommt er diese Ehrung?

- Mit Recht!#6

Es freut mich dich kennen und Freund nennen zu dürfen.

Du weisst, dass du bei jeder weiteren Aktion meiner Unterstützung sicher sein kannst!|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Und womit bekommt er diese Ehrung?
> 
> -* Mit Recht!*#6


Das gefällt mir ;-))


----------



## August (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

TOP Aktion @Thomas und Natürlich Glückwunsch Saza und weiter so Daumen Hoch


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

#r mach weiter so!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*



August schrieb:


> TOP Aktion @Thomas


Und er wird nicht der letzte sein..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

Hut ab für die Leistung und den Einsatz.
Einen großen Daumen noch oben #6


----------



## captn-ahab (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

2 Dauemn hoch!!

Vielleicht findet sich ja einer der Forenspronsoren, der dem guten Mann auch etwas haptisches zur Anerkennung an die Hand gibt.
Sonst könnte ja der gute Thomas was organisieren.


----------



## Deep Down (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

Top und es es ist wichtig, dass dies nach Außen dringt!#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

Liegt an euch - weiter verbreiten..


----------



## Franky (5. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

Spät, aber definitiv nicht zu  spät: herzlichen Grlückwunsch. Vollkommen verdient. Wer sich so gegen Politik für Kinder und die Angelei einsetzt, muss einfach eine Ehrung erfahren. "Danke" sagen wird in unserer Welt leider immer weniger!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Dirk Sazalowski*

Zur Erinnerung auch 2018:
NICHT VERGESSEN! 

Danke für den Einsatz!


----------

